# I am looking for a good Indian Doctor in Dubai, Karama or Deira



## dubaiviaglasgow (Jun 24, 2014)

Ideally someone who is a specialist in Pediatric or Ophthalmology. 

Any recommendations ?

Im new here and Im so lost !

thank u


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dubaiviaglasgow said:


> Ideally someone who is a specialist in Pediatric or Ophthalmology.
> 
> Any recommendations ?
> 
> ...


I'm going to move your thread to the Dubai Forum.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try here http://smcdubai.com. This is where I go to the dentist and they have a wide spectrum of specialists and seem to have a good reputation.


----------

